# Bivi Bag Quality



## Leoiimqc (7 May 2015)

Greetings,

I tested my bivi bag's waterproofness, but after 1 minutes in water, it got all wet inside. I am wondering is it normal or I got a bad kit?

Thank you


----------



## acen (7 May 2015)

Not abnormal. Get yourself some Nikwax Tx wash in, follow the instructions, and you'll be good to go. It's a breathable fabric that requires some care every once in a while, with a DWR coating being a huge help in providing some protection from the elements.


----------



## Flavus101 (7 May 2015)

And in the meantime just use a garbage bag as an inner liner.


----------



## acen (7 May 2015)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> And in the meantime just use a garbage bag as an inner liner.



If you like to sleep cold, do as suggested here. If you don't, follow what I posted. Use your ground sheet and you will not have an issue. It may not be sexy, but it works.


----------



## MJP (7 May 2015)

Leo said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I tested my bivi bag's waterproofness, but after 1 minutes in water, it got all wet inside. I am wondering is it normal or I got a bad kit?
> 
> Thank you



Throw it in your dryer on the hottest setting and retest


----------



## PanaEng (7 May 2015)

Leo said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I tested my bivi bag's waterproofness, but after 1 minutes in water, it got all wet inside. I am wondering is it normal or I got a bad kit?
> 
> Thank you


If it is already used then it might just be a small hole or many if the previous user slept on a raspberry/blackberry bush. Do the test slowly and see if you can see the hole. If one or a few, you can patch them (seam tape, air mattress patches, etc. ) if there are dozens or you can't find them, do the dryer or fabric coating (minwax, etc. only if goretex approved) to restore the water repellency.
If many big holes, bring it back to clothing stores; they may exchange it or tell you to suck it up.

Chimo!


----------



## Flavus101 (8 May 2015)

acen said:
			
		

> If you like to sleep cold, do as suggested here. If you don't, follow what I posted. Use your ground sheet and you will not have an issue. It may not be sexy, but it works.



I definitely confused myself with a valise bag. Disregard the garbage bag idea  :


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2015)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> I definitely confused myself with a valise bag. Disregard the garbage bag idea  :



OK?

Which is it?

Old soldiers always lined their valise with a HEAVY duty garbage bag.  I even doubled that effect, by using my bivi bag inside the garbage bag, when stuffing my sleeping bag and other items inside the valise.

Sleeping in a garbage bag inside a bivi bag is how you get hypothermia in the cold.  You need fabrics that 'breath'.


----------



## ModlrMike (8 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK?
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> ...



You've got it George. My normal configuration is ruckack --> heavy garbage bag --> bivi bag --> stuff.

Here's what Gortex has about restoring water repellency:

Restoring Water Repellency


----------



## Flavus101 (8 May 2015)

Yes, that's how to do it. Lining the valise bag with a heavy duty garbage bag is the way to go. I've never attempted repairing a bivi bag so cannot speak on that. 

A lot of people line the main compartment of their ruck with a garbage bag or put their stuff in a dry sack/compression sack as well.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2015)

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's how to do it. Lining the valise bag with a heavy duty garbage bag is the way to go. I've never attempted repairing a bivi bag so cannot speak on that.
> 
> A lot of people line the main compartment of their ruck with a garbage bag or put their stuff in a dry sack/compression sack as well.



Exactly.   Some even go so far as to break down their clothing sets into Freezer bags for quicker access when headed to shower points, quick changes, etc.  Main thing is keeping your kit dry.


----------



## Robert0288 (8 May 2015)

And after you use the cloths, you have all these ziplock bags


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 May 2015)

If you find a hole and can't get your bag exchanged,  these work well as an interim fix.  

http://www.mec.ca/product/5002-436/gear-aid-gore-tex-repair-kit/?Ntk=productsearch_en_q32008&h=10+50039&q=gortex


----------



## Arty39 (8 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Exactly.   Some even go so far as to break down their clothing sets into Freezer bags for quicker access when headed to shower points, quick changes, etc.  Main thing is keeping your kit dry.


Also makes it easy to organize your clothing.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2015)

Arty39 said:
			
		

> Also makes it easy to organize your clothing.



Sorry.   Thought that is what I said.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2015)

Just rock it old school 8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 May 2015)

Yup, a roll of that and a pack of these,  you've got everything you possibly need from the SQMS and the UMS.


----------



## Leoiimqc (12 May 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> Throw it in your dryer on the hottest setting and retest



Can I do that? The washing label said dryer setting at low.


----------



## MJP (12 May 2015)

Leo said:
			
		

> Can I do that? The washing label said dryer setting at low.



I haven't had an issue doing it with civilian or military gear in over twenty years.


----------

